# My puppy is home!



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Wow! What a night I had! It was really great! I picked up my puppy last night and we just had our first night together. He did great! I put him in his crate around 11:30 after he fell asleep playing and he cried for about 3 minutes and went right to sleep. He work up around 2.5 hours later and went outside to potty. I put him back in his crate and he was quiet for another 3 hours and we repeated the process. We did it once more at 6:00 a.m. and then when I brought him in I let him play with me since I planned on being up and he fell asleep on the blanket after about 15 minutes. Is this just a fluke? Is he going to be this easy?

The only problem I'm having is that he doesn't want to eat. He is drinking just fine and he's eating the small piece of cheese I give him when he goes potty, but he's not interested in his food. Any suggestions?

Also, what can I use to give him a bath? I don't have any puppy shampoo handy but would like to bathe him. Is there anything I can use at home? Also, how do you dry him? Do you let him air dry or can I use a low temp. low speed hair dryer? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Finally your wait is over
Are you feeding him the same thing the breeder was? He'll probably start in this morning, but I would limit the cheese and use his kibble right now for treats. If something better than kibble is offered he may hold out for that.
I would towel dry him after his bath, keep him warm and don't use human shampoo. Go to a groomer or good pet store and get a quality oatmeal based shampoo. Nothing like a flea shampoo, that would be dangerous for a baby.
Oh, & take lots and lots of pics! Especially after his first bath, those pics are just too cute!


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

Onyx has you covered, but I'll go ahead and say no it won't always be so easy. That doesn't mean it will be horrible either though. Our puppy has given us very little stress compared to stories I've read/heard/seen from other people and their pups. I know that we've done a decent (not amazing and by no means perfect) job of raising her so far, but I think it's more that she was just born to be a good girl. Hopefully your boy will be the same. 

Congrats on your new little guy and make sure you share some pictures!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes it is easier when the breeder sets the pups up to succeed. Karlo was super easy to housetrain and he was already use to being crated alone for short periods, so the transition was smooth for both of us. He still is a good boy, I only crate him when we aren't at home.
I did bring home some crate pads that I had previously left with the breeder so the scent was familiar to him.
Today is the anniversary of when I brought Karlo home. It was a great time of year to have a puppy, no frigid temps to deal with or deep snow. How time flies, I really miss the baby puppy stage, wish it lasted longer!


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Might be this easy. Has been for me and my first night sounds very similar to yours. Cash is now 3 months old and he goes right to his crate by my bed, lays down, at around 11 pm and wakes up about 6:30. He's been doing this for about the last 3 weeks straight. 

I was kind of waiting for him to regress at points but he hasn't. It may be a lucky first night but it's possible it works like this.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

You might have it easy, and he might cry more. You just never know. My first GSD cried for 3 nights and then was fine. My new puppy, that we have had for a month now, has never cried. We put him in his crate the first night, and he started to cry the minute we put him in there. He was never crate trained. I sat next to his crate, but made no eye contact or said anything. He settled down in less than 10 minutes and I went to bed. He slept through the night and has been fine since.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats! What did you name him? He might not be eating right away because he is in a new environment and has to get used to it. Both mine did that and I just offered their kibble as a treat and within a day or so, they were eating just fine. As for bathing, I used Johnson's baby shampoo on mine. It's a very gentle soap and since they are so squirmy when they are puppies, it won't hurt if it happens to get in their eyes. Good luck! Can't wait to see photos of your new lil guy!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I would do a low temp blow dryer after bath. I also towel dry 1st. The only reason I say this is because Nellie (who we have had since she was a pup) likes the dryers at the groomers just fine. But Ace FREAKS out. I mean really bad. the 1st time we gave him a bath was the day after we brought him home (he was 6months old) and he head butted my boyfriend and also knocked him out. He is a little better now but I think it would be good to get him use to that noise and feeling while she is still a pup. As far as a quick bath goes.... I have always heard that dishsoap is better to bathe in the human shampoo. But you really need something for puppys.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies. I'm blown away at how amazing he is! His name is Grissom. Yes, I know that's my screen name, but when I joined I had no idea what to put so I just put his name! I'm so in love with him already!!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats on your puppy. He is sooo adorable!!!:wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG he is cute!!!!!! Love the sleeping with the stuffed cat


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Grissom said:


> Thank you for all your replies. I'm blown away at how amazing he is! His name is Grissom. Yes, I know that's my screen name, but when I joined I had no idea what to put so I just put his name! I'm so in love with him already!!


Fuzzball! Ha...Enjoy all that puppy fuzz now cuz Cash is already losing his at 3 months. He's got a stripe of adult fur down the middle of his back and puppy fur is all over the house. I kinda want to glue it back on him 

I'm also in MI...whereabouts r u?


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

He is a little fuzz ball! I'm in Romeo, MI, whereabouts are you?  -Carol


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Grand Blanc...I checked your profile too and I'm also a teacher! 5th grade 

It will be nice for you to spend the summer with him...I know I'm looking forward to it. Do you have someone to watch him during the day? I have to run home on my lunch hour to let Cash out. I lose 1/2 hour of prep but it's worth it. I can always make that up.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

I teach fifth grade too!! That is so cool!! I took Monday off so I could "interview" a pet sitter. This is a business locally and she will come to my house twice a day if necessary, to let him out and play with him etc. I wish I lived close enough like you to just come home, but I'm 25 minutes away. I am so excited to spend the summer with him!!


----------

